# Vermont castings 8" to 6" reducer?



## Gkiesel (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello all, my neihbor has a vernmont castings stove that he would like to hook up out in the garage. There is no existiing chimney. The stove has an 8 inch outlet. The cost of running 8 inch pipe thru the wall and up the building is outrageous. Do you guys think it would be acceptable to come out of the stove 8 inch. Then reduce to 6 inch, go thru the thimble, and up the buidling in 6 inch? Total run of the chimney will be no more than 12 to 15ft. Thanks, George


----------



## Spotted Owl (Mar 2, 2012)

NO. your can go bigger from smaller but not the other way around. At least in my experience it does not work well. That stove is made to draft and 8" pipe or bigger but not smaller. You could have some serious draft and smoke exit issues. Look at any chimney out the you can find none of them go from bigger to smaller.



Owl


----------



## Fred Wright (Mar 2, 2012)

True, the stove has an 8" outlet for a reason. From what I understand, the fittings you describe are marketed as increasers. To adapt a 6" outlet to an 8" flue, for instance. You shouldn't reduce the flue size.

Since there's no chimney, the neighbor may wish to have a masonry chimney built instead. I agree, 8" pre-fab chimney is high dollar. Masonry might be a less expensive choice. Around here, the Amish build them for a reasonable cost... if you buy the materials and have 'em delivered to the jobsite.


----------



## Somesawguy (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one on mine, and it works fine with a 6" chimney. For whatever it's worth.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Mar 2, 2012)

Flues are designed to handle venting...it really comes down to how many btus are being vented.
Don't think code allows it not that it has never been done and operated safely.
The manufacture might have an opinion...have they been contacted?

Investing in a wood burner means that a flue is needed. Done right and everything is great...done wrong...cutting corners usually creates hardship and heart ache.


----------



## Gkiesel (Mar 2, 2012)

Sounds like he's better off doing it right or selling it and getting another stove. Better than having problems.


----------



## Ky Boy 33 (Mar 2, 2012)

*VC stovepipe reducer*

I have a Defiant 1910 which has an 8" oval to 6" round reducer bought from retailer with stove when new. My 6" flue has worked great venting this stove. I can not burn it with doors open and screen in place with the 6" flue, that is only recommended with the 8" pipe. I wasn't going to ever burn it that way anyway. I don't see a problem.


----------



## Gkiesel (Mar 2, 2012)

That is good info. I cannot understand why Vermont castings made this stove with an 8". There are plenty of larger stoves out there that use 6". That may explain it though. With the doors open and the screen in place you would need the 8" oval outlet. G


----------



## Ductape (Mar 2, 2012)

When I bought my VC Defiant, the dealer had 8 inch oval to 6 inch round adapters and did install that way. They said 6 was plenty for the defiant (their largest stove). They did say the ONLY way the spark screen w/open doors was approved was with a full 8 inch flue.


----------



## bubba3228 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ky Boy 33 said:


> I have a Defiant 1910 which has an 8" oval to 6" round reducer bought from retailer with stove when new. My 6" flue has worked great venting this stove. I can not burn it with doors open and screen in place with the 6" flue, that is only recommended with the 8" pipe. I wasn't going to ever burn it that way anyway. I don't see a problem.



I have the same set up. I went to the factory and the response I received was positive as long as the doors were not open during operation. I will get some more details and add to this when I find the correspondence. My stove is an 0028 early model I have been using all this season with no issues. My length is 21' The bigger issue at hand may be the insurance company covering the use of a wood stove in an out building, My company State Farm would not allow it.
This was my inquiry to VC...

Inquiry: Hello- the following is from an e-mail thread I sent to the manufactuer of the cimney pipe I intend to use for my 1986 Defiant Encore I just purchased as used from a private party. The manufactuer of the stove pipe and acessories is Duravent, the product I am intending to use is the DVL double-wall oval to round adaptor model #8670 , model #9045N ceiling support box, with model # 8674 chimney adaptor and model # 8647 telescoping double-wall pipe. 
Please advise of any testing approvals on these products for use with my stove.





Hello - I am using your DVL product for a Vermont Castings Defiant 
Encore wood burner Model #0028 Ser. #24209

The manual states a warning " Do not use double-wall chimney 
connectors with the defiant encore unless they have been specifically 
tested and listed for use with this product. Use of double-wall 
connectors which have not been tested and listed for use with the 
defiant encore may result in temperatures that exceed the limits set 
by the test standards ANSI/UL 1482. A potential may result including a 
house fire ".

Do you have any specific information that will assure me that your DVL 
product is compatible with my stove?

I would appreciate the information you can provide.


Keith – At the time the early Encores were made (1986 to 1989), there was no appropriate double wall oval to round adapters available to fit the oval flue collar. We put the note in to prevent the use of double wall pipe because no proper adapters were available at the time of testing. We never tested for double wall pipe clearances until the Model 2190 in released late in 1991. You may use Dura-vent double wall pipe safely because they currently make a proper oval to 8” round double wall stove adapter. This pipe is more durable and better for draft than single wall pipe. However, you must use the single wall clearance table for the installation as the early stoves (models 0028 and 2140) were never tested for clearance reduction with double wall pipe.


----------



## SS396driver (Mar 4, 2012)

VC makes the 8 to 6 inch . I have 28 ft of 6 inch insulated Selkirk SS pipe, the stove works flawlessly with it. I can leave the doors open with the screen in place with no issues of smoke has actually to much draft to fix it I installed a manual damper in the stove pipe


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a fisher mamma bear with and 8" outlet on the stove that I reduced to 6" approx. 3' above the stove before it 90's to the thimble in the wall. It drafts very well and in the past 10+ years I have had this setup it has never created any problems. I think the important part is to have a chimney that drafts well, and you "shouldn't" have any problems. Being your stove is a different design your mileage may vary.


Edit: I also use a flue dampener in the 8" section of pipe to slow the draft and control burn temps. I can run the stove with the screen on also with no smoke issues. And when cleaning the chimney I have very little if any creosote.


----------

